# Norwegian: lights switch" (in a car)



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "lights switch" (in a car) in Norwegian? It is a switch that enables turn headlights on.

Here is a picture.

no context, technical term

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## Huffameg

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "lights switch" (in a car) in Norwegian? It is a switch that enables turn headlights on.
> 
> Here is a picture.
> 
> no context, technical term
> 
> no suggestion
> 
> Thank you.



I'm pretty sure that one would avoid using the term in an everyday language ("Du må skru på fjernlysa") but the best term would be "bryter" I think.


----------



## basslop

To be precise: LYSBRYTER (light-switch).


----------



## Huffameg

basslop said:


> To be precise: LYSBRYTER (light-switch).



I'm not sure. Although it makes perfect sense, I don't think anyone would use it like that. "Lysbryter" gives associations to a light switch found in rooms but I don't get the same feeling seeing one of these.


----------



## missTK

Not in general, no...but if you had to find a word to refer to the thing specifically? If somebody asked me "Hvor er lysbryteren?" in a car, I would probably point to the switch for the ceiling light, so it's not great, but it's the best I can come up with.

A "fjernlysbryter" is something else, so that's not it.


----------



## jancho

And the "bryter" is suitable?


----------



## Huffameg

jancho said:


> And the "bryter" is suitable?



I would think so.


----------



## Alxmrphi

The English should be 'light switch'


----------



## Christoforo

Huffameg said:


> I would think so.


 
If you say just "bryter" then it does not necessarily mean "lysbryter", it can mean any switch. However, the Norwegians never use the light switch in their cars, as the lights switch on automatically after the engine is started. They just switch between the headlights in high (fjernlys) and low beam (nærlys) mode and the parking lights. So, yes, fjernlysbryter is what people usually use.


----------



## skyr34

"Kjørelysbryter" is often used. (not all cars have the lights turning on automatically)


----------

